
Brain-like functions emerging in a metallic nanowire network - hhs
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/12/191226084403.htm
======
lookingforsome
Wasn't able to read the paper, how groundbreaking is this work actually?

~~~
ksaj
It reads like they have found a model that mimics how the brain's electrical
signals propagate, in a visually familiar manner. I couldn't read the article
either, but the summary doesn't really point at anything that suggests what
the title and subtitle suggest.

Spending the 90's studying Artificial Life, I got quite used to reading about
code and chemical reactions that were clearly endowed with dramatic flair and
excessive personal projection. Eventually you find yourself having to read
between the lines in hopes of figuring out what the studies _really_
discovered.

